# Seltsames Meldung von Ebay



## Hercule Pendant (23 Februar 2006)

Ich habe bei ebay eine produkt neu gesteigert und gewonnen.

einige Tagen danach kam ein E-Mail von ebay:



> Von: derswebhelp*ebay.de
> An: [email protected]
> Betreff: Wichtige Mitteilung der eBay-Abteilung für Schadensprävention
> Datum: Tue, 21 Feb 2006 13:37:56 PST
> ...



und heute kam den produkt zu mir nach hause. 

was soll ich jetzt machen??


----------



## Hercule Pendant (23 Februar 2006)

noch ein sache:

bei ebay kann man lesen nun 



> Nicht mehr bei eBay angemeldet
> Mitglied seit: 16.01.06





> Bewertungsprofil: 	19
> Positive Bewertungen: 	100%
> Mitglieder, die mich positiv bewertet haben: 	19
> Mitglieder, die mich negativ bewertet haben: 	0
> Alle positiven Bewertungen: 	19



danke für hilfe!!


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2006)

Hercule Pendant schrieb:
			
		

> was soll ich jetzt machen??





			
				E-Mail Ebay schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Sie noch Fragen haben, senden Sie uns bitte eine Antwort auf diese E-Mail.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Februar 2006)

gib mal den (Ebay-)Namen des Verkäufers in Anführungszeichen + ebay bei google ein. Wenn eine solche mail kommt, gibt es meist bereits seit längerem Probleme mit dem Verkäufer.
Wenn Du Dein Produkt hast und es ist ok - durchatmen. Glück gehabt...
Unser Freund bei ebay hat sein Geld und liefert nicht. Prima gelaufen... Der Chefwühler in Person wird bei Ebay beschissen und ihm fällt nichts ein...


----------



## Hercule Pendant (23 Februar 2006)

an ebay ein mail schicken ist klar für mich, aber ebay schreibt doch dass keine weitere information zu die Verkäufern geben kann.

google kennt anbieter  leider nicht, vieleicht verkäufer ist noch nicht lange genug in geschäft (erst seit 16.1.) , 23 zufriedenen Kunden. Verkäufer heist spie*e_wo**e_und_mehr.
Bei sterne fehlt immer gleichen Buchstabe.

ich habe noch nichts bezahlt,  aber paket gekommen. Soll ich paket zurück mit post oder besser zu eine polizei bringen?

für aka: wenn du einen mahnung geschickt hast du kannst ein Anwalt nehmen?


----------



## advisor (23 Februar 2006)

Also ich würde die Kaufsache zurückgeben. Das erspart möglicherweise Scherereien im Hinblick auf Hehlerei.
http://lawww.de/Library/stgb/259.htm

Mir selbst sind letzter Zeit beim Steigern auf Software häufiger folgende Mails von E-Bay untergekommen:


> Betreff: 	eBay-Angebot wurde entfernt: VeRI-Programm (=IB &7357 JM6547197) 	Erhalten: 	19.01.06
> Von: 	eBay 	Verfällt am: 	20.03.06
> Hallo XY,
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (23 Februar 2006)

Hercule Pendant schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich paket zurück mit post oder besser zu eine polizei bringen?


Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, hast Du einen Artikel ersteigert. Der Verkäufer bestellt ihn auf Deinen Namen bei einem Versandhändler. Der Händler liefert, bekommt vom Initiator aber kein Geld - die neuerdings oft auftretende Dreiecksmasche.
Schicke das Paket zurück. Viele große Händler haben auch diese Art von Schwund bereits einkalkuliert und sind nicht sonderlich an der Strafverfolgung interessiert. Der wirklich betrogene ist der Händler und der hat zumindest die Verbindungsdaten der Bestellung - damit könnte der ja eine Anzeige erstatten.



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...der Händler und der hat zumindest die Verbindungsdaten der Bestellung ...


...dann braucht man nur noch die erfolgreichen Käufer nach der Kontoverbindung ihrer Auktionen fragen (die Du ja auch hast) und schon dürfte der Verkäufer leicht zu erreichen sein.


----------



## Hercule Pendant (24 Februar 2006)

vielen Danke für die Antowrten!!!

Ich habe für mein Frage jetzt auch die antwort von ebay:


> Hallo Herr XXXXX,
> 
> vielen Dank fuer Ihre Rueckmeldung. Mein Name ist XXXXXX XXXXXXX.
> Gern gebe ich Ihnen Informationen.
> ...



ich werde die ware jetzt bezahlen denke ich.


----------



## KatzenHai (24 Februar 2006)

Ich sehe da auch kein Problem - der Kaufvertrag ist wirksam und gültig, der Verkäufer hat erfüllt.

Jetzt musst du erfüllen, also zahlen. Wenn das absolut nicht klappen will (keine Erreichbarkeiten etc.), ggf. per Hinterlegung.

Für Hehlerei etc. fehlt mir aus der bisherigen Geschichte der Ansatz - "guter Glaube schließt Hehlerei aus" ...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 Februar 2006)

*Ärger zwischen eBay und Verkäufer?*

Hallo!

Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, daß der Händler gegenüber seinen Kunden unseriös ist. Die Ware ist sogar auf Rechnung versendet worden, wenn ich es richtig verstehe. Die eMails von eBay werden automatisch versendet, wenn ein Artikel entfernt wird. Der Grund für die Sperrung ist in vielen Fällen der, daß eBay kein Geld vom Verkäufer erhält. Dann wird eBay ungewöhnlich aktiv ...

Nebelwolf


----------



## Reducal (24 Februar 2006)

Das Mitglied war nur einen Monat angemeldet - es könnte auch sein, dass die Gebühren an eBay nicht gezahlt wurden - Gebührenschinder! Das passiert, wenn falsche oder fehlerhafte Daten bei eBay hinterlegt werden.


----------



## Hercule Pendant (6 März 2006)

Danke für die Hilfe!

Ich habe Ware bezahlt und ich bin zufireden mit Ware.

Ist vermutlich das Problem mit Gebühren für ebay und kein Betrug.


----------



## Rudi777 (14 Juni 2019)

Auch eine seltsame Mitteilung von E-Bay.
Ich habe eine Plastik-teichente gekauft. Bei der Bewertung schrieb ich: Alles gut, die kann sogar schwimmen  
Ebay sperrte den Text mit dem Hinweis. *Obzöne Antworten sind nicht erlaubt, Ändern sie den Text*


----------

